# Pinless nato.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

One of these should be arriving any day. (Sellers photo)


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Interesting, not seen one of them before. Let us know how you get on with it, I need something new for my CWC.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> Interesting, not seen one of them before. Let us know how you get on with it, I need something new for my CWC.


 Will do. At this moment in time it's traveling from Moldova.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Looks a bit different - I like it :thumbsup:

Do you have a link you could share with us...?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

relaxer7 said:


> Looks a bit different - I like it :thumbsup:
> 
> Do you have a link you could share with us...?
> 
> ...


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I think you'll be ok :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Ok you take the spanking. :bash:

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/214227733/atelierpall-watch-strap-in-brown-leather?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=cuff watch strap&ref=sr_gallery_9


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Strap arrived this morning. Very pleased with it. A bit fiddly to get used to, but fine once you've got the hang of it. Comes with well thought out care and maintenance institutions as well. As it is infinitely adjustable it's a perfect fit on my wrist.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Timez Own said:


> Interesting, not seen one of them before. Let us know how you get on with it, I need something new for my CWC.


 The leather is good quality and quite thick. If you're fitting it to a fixed pin watch you would have to take care threading the strap through so as not to scrape the tanned finish on the leather.


----------

